# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Presentación de FUFESA

## fufesa peru

Estimados señores, 
Me es grato dirigirle la presente, para saludarlos y asimismo darles a conocer que. Somos una agencia comercial y de servicios, establecida en el año 1,976  con oficinas centrales en Murcia-España, así como sucursal en Santiago-Chile y  Lima-Perú. 
Colaboramos con fabricantes-exportadores para la venta de sus productos en los diferentes países consumidores, nuestros principales mercados son: USA, Canadá, Japón, Alemania... Nuestra intervención siempre como agentes, por lo que las ofertas ha de incluir nuestra comisión del TRES POR CIENTO. También podemos colaborar en cualquier necesidad o duda que tengan técnicamente ya que contamos con un departamento técnico con muchos años de experiencia. 
El historial de nuestra empresa lo pueden ver en las Web:   http://www.fufesa.com/  e  www.icafsa.com 
Nuestra línea principal de productos son:  *CONSERVAS DE FRUTAS Y VEGETALES.* 
Más específicamente: Espárragos, Pimientos Morrones, Pimientos de Piquillo, Alcachofas, Frutas Tropicales, Legumbres en lata o frasco, y algún otro que se fabrique en Perú 
Debido a los muchos años de experiencia, estamos seguros que nuestra colaboración podría ser valiosa para su empresa, debido al equipo de profesionales en todos los terrenos y excelentes relaciones con los principales compradores en diversos mercados consumidores mundiales. 
Atentamente,  Temas similares: Glifosato: Presentación del Dr. Andrés Carrasco Artículo: Ministro Quevedo participará en presentación de libro sobre lucha contra la pobreza Presentacion de productos y servicio. Socios estrategicos. Presentacion agrotecnium Desayuno de presentación del Libro: Transpariencia y concentración bancaria en el Perú

----------

